# Cat going outside for the first time...



## Jay Tee (Jan 14, 2009)

Seen a few threads on this and know it divides opinion but we have decided to let Milly out and about. She is a moggy and we live in a small house in a quite area, so makes sense as I think she will go nuts being an indoor cat.

Is there any tips to letting her out? Shall I just open the back door and leave her to it (on a empty stomach)? I had heard that if you put butter on their paws, it will help them find their way back, but I know she wont even make it to the back door with starting to lick them 

Any help/views would be great, she has been spayed and up to date with her jabs.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

We've never had any problems with our moggies. When we've moved we've kept them in for 3-4 weeks and they've gone out and come back without problems. Apart from Neelix who won't set foot outside the door


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

The butter ob their paws if for when you move house and have to keep them in for a few weeks - it helps transfer the scent from their paws (the licking it off stimulates the scent glands on the paws and helps leave scent round the house) never heard of it for outside before. 

Letting them out is always traumatic for the first time but you just have to let them go and trust they will come back.


----------



## thenaughtyfairy (May 27, 2009)

I've just let my two cats out after them being house cats for four years. I was starting to think it was never going to happen, especially with the boy cat but basically I just had to keep going out and sitting with them and letting them get used to the noises etc of the outside world. This took a week or so of doing this and last weekend I finally had success and although the boy cat still needs a bit of reassurance to begin with they will both now happily wander off to investigate.

I think patience is the best thing and reassuring them lots and if she gets a bit stressed then don't push it, let her come back in and give her lots of fuss and maybe a treat.


----------



## Jay Tee (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the tips, perhaps the butter thing will work as it will transfer her smell to her outside surroundings.

She has been in our small garden supervised and she loves it, shall we just open the back door and leave her to it? I let her out the front with me but she went to next doors garden and spent the whole time smelling everything. Guessing its natural but just concerned she will get herself in trouble, she is very curious!


----------



## gemmaleigh66 (May 27, 2009)

hiya,
with both of my cats and cats in the past we've always done the butter thing but to be honest i wouldnt open the gate, i never did and both found their way out somehow when they were big enough to jump high enough if you open the gate they'll want to come back in that way where as if you let them find their own way out they'll find their own way in too just in case your not there to let them in at least they can be in the garden and know which way to use xxx


----------

